# Osprey Raptor 6 VS Raptor 10, maybe Camelbak M.U.L.E



## Bech (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello

I have a hard time and determine what hydration bag need, I've looked at these third
Osprey Raptor 6
Osprey Raptor 10
Camelbak M.U.L.E

I know 2 of them are more or less identical, but I want a bag that can contain the things I need to but still not too large.

This is what I need with me.
1 x 26" hose (Perhaps 2 for long trips)
1 x CO2 pump (Perhaps an ordinary compact pump)
1 x MultiTool
2 x tire tool

For longer trips, I would like to have the opportunity to bring some food and a place and have a thin sweater in.

I want a bag that can contain these things and im pretty sure Raptor 10 and MULE can, but do not know if it becomes too loose when I have only small things with me.

Some have experience with these bags? Perhaps someone will share a few pictures with bags packed with something similar to my needs.

If there is room in the Raptor 6 to these things, it's great because the bag is very compact, it appeals to me.

Sorry my bad English.

Regards Henrik Jensen - Denmark


----------



## Bech (Mar 11, 2012)

I have also had looked at the Viper 10 and 7 but think they are much the same size as the Raptor 10 and 6


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

I can comment on the raptors. I got a raptor 6 but it really wasn't enough cargo room to really hold much with the bladder full. I managed to get a multi tool, some zip ties and some energy bars in and struggled to get my gloves in. But I liked how light it was which was mainly due to the fact that it had a 2 liter bladder as opposed to my old 3 liter camelbak. 

I returned the 6 and got the 10 which is much better and for what you are wanting to pack. But the raptor 10 comes with a 3 liter bladder so I bought an extra 2 liter bladder that I use most of the time and then use the 3 on the long rides. The 10 has an extra pocket vertically on the outside compared to the 6 which makes a substantial difference in organizing and is very convenient. 

So far I like the raptor bladders better than the camelbaks. They are more flat when full compared to the barreling of the camelback. And the handle on the bladder is a nice change. 

The raptors have sleeves internally for a pump and tube too. 

The mule has a lot of good storage too and you will probably find one cheaper. You can't go wrong with a mule but if you like some of the fancier features go with the raptor 10.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

You should consider the Camelbak Octane XCT. Althoguh it's meant for trail running it serves MTBing very well with 3L of water and many pockets to hold all you mention. Use the hip pockets for multi-tool & tire levers. Use the top pocket for tubes & pump.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I own both a raptor 10 and Mule. I use both interchangeably as the need suits the pack. I use the Osprey for the most part- its a touch lighter to me and carries more than my mule and is cooler on my back.

my .02


----------



## strangelybrown44 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am no longer a big fan of Camelbak. I rode with a MULE for years. I got it because of its cargo space - I also wanted a pack that would compress when not loaded but had plenty of room for snacks and layers on longer rides. Because of the the barreling of Camelbak's bladder I could not fit much of anything in the main cargo compartment when the bladder was full.
I recently bought an Osprey Zealoth 16 and so far love it. Though I haven't had the chance to take it on a ride yet I have been able to fit a great deal of gear in it with the bladder full. It's a far amount larger than the packs you're looking at, but sits comfortably on my back and the bag is designed with a great attention to detail, something I noticed in all the Osprey packs I considered. 
Personally I'd go with the Raptor 10. Osprey makes a good product.
-Mike R


----------



## skurfer333 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm using the Viper 10 and I love it. I used to use CamelBak products like the MULE and the LOBO, but they really fall short compared to Osprey. The Osprey packs have cooler back panels and more comfortable suspension. I also really like the magnet that keeps my bite valve on my shoulder strap.


----------



## Bech (Mar 11, 2012)

I was passing a store today where I could get Raptor 10 and Mule in the hands.

The quality and detali of the Raptor feels just better, so it's the one I ordered.

However, it seems like it takes up more space on your back than the MULE, but it seems more flat. I dont hope it will be a problem.

I have used an Osprey Quantum 30 as my day-pack for a year and are really pleased with it.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

strangelybrown44 said:


> Because of the the barreling of Camelbak's bladder


They flattened and widenend their latest version of the bladder (called Antidote). It's much better now.


----------

